# Chemical Combinations



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

I've been trying to put together my personal lawn calendar and I'm trying to lump as many applications into as few actual sprayings as possible.
That said I was wondering what everyone combines safely, for instance Celsius and Tenacity. I see everyone mixes so many different things I thought it would be a good idea to see what everyone does. Finally getting some rain again here in north Alabama. Roll tide ya'll.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ajmikola said:


> ...That said I was wondering what everyone combines safely, for instance Celsius and Tenacity...


I don't think Tenacity would be safe for your bermuda.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Ware said:


> ajmikola said:
> 
> 
> > ...That said I was wondering what everyone combines safely, for instance Celsius and Tenacity...
> ...


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

It was just the first example that came to my head that i heard people mixing. I dont use tenacity.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Tank mixing multiple herbicides is common practice in turf management. Always perform a jar test to make sure what products you choose are compatible.


----------



## SimonR (Feb 1, 2017)

I normally divide into 2 main applications; soil and leaf. The soil applications like pre-em, insecticides, wetting agents I normally try to double up, same with leaf apps like Primo, iron and/or fert apps.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

SimonR said:


> I normally divide into 2 main applications; soil and leaf. The soil applications like pre-em, insecticides, wetting agents I normally try to double up, same with leaf apps like Primo, iron and/or fert apps.


+1 to this!!! If you have never mixed 2 chemicals together before or don't know if someone else has, make sure you do a test in a 1 gallon jug to see if they are compatible or not.


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> SimonR said:
> 
> 
> > I normally divide into 2 main applications; soil and leaf. The soil applications like pre-em, insecticides, wetting agents I normally try to double up, same with leaf apps like Primo, iron and/or fert apps.
> ...


Can I ask why it takes a gallon to test? It seems like if there is going to precipitant than a small amount mixed together should suffice?


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

ajmikola said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > SimonR said:
> ...


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

ajmikola said:


> ajmikola said:
> 
> 
> > Mightyquinn said:
> ...


I use the gallon jug just because it makes the math a lot easier as all of my spraying is 1 gal/K and if everything mixes up just fine I can just pour it into the sprayer and then add the rest of the mix. This way I don't have to "cut" the products I am testing down as it could be troublesome for some things like Certainty or Celsius that don't require a lot to begin with.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> I use the gallon jug just because it makes the math a lot easier as all of my spraying is 1 gal/K and if everything mixes up just fine I can just pour it into the sprayer and then add the rest of the mix. This way I don't have to "cut" the products I am testing down as it could be troublesome for some things like Certainty or Celsius that don't require a lot to begin with.


+1


----------



## Fronta1 (Jul 11, 2017)

With regards to your annual care plan you should be thinking about your p,k,ca,mg, and ph. Things like starter fertilizer, sulfate of potash, and lime will address these, but without a soil test there's no way of knowing how much, although you'll need a certain amount of k regardless. Some of these can be included in your fert apps, others should go down separately.


----------

